# New John Deere XUV.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

3 seater would be handy for our new grandson.  From DTN.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/equipment-tech/article/2017/11/06/new-john-deere-crossover-utility


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

$26k list for the top of the line one. Wow.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Vol said:


> 3 seater would be handy for our new grandson.  From DTN.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/equipment-tech/article/2017/11/06/new-john-deere-crossover-utility


perfect Christmas gift for Mason . . . or you 

I'll suggest the R series with the tilt steering and adjustable seats so both of you can comfortably drive it

Shelia


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Teslan said:


> $26k list for the top of the line one. Wow.


Choke...choke...gasp...Oh, my heart!...gasp..gasp

Ralph


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I have a 3 seater Yamaha Viking. Very handy. Supposedly it tracks right to straddle 30" rows...

I have a 4 and 6 year old that can share the middle, with the wife and I on either side. Works slick...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Choke...choke...gasp...Oh, my heart!...gasp..gasp
> 
> Ralph


I know......that is unbelievable. Talked with my JD salesman and he said about $23+ thereabouts.

Regards, Mike


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

VOL our 825i gator has a bench seat works good with our granddaughter for now anyway


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> I know......that is unbelievable. Talked with my JD salesman and he said about $23+ thereabouts.
> 
> Regards, Mike


And it's not just Deere being expensive. The other brands are just as much I think.


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

Yeah might as well buy used small pickup and put awesome tires and suspension on it. You'd have less money into it and get a/c.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Northeast PA hay and beef said:


> Yeah might as well buy used small pickup and put awesome tires and suspension on it. You'd have less money into it and get a/c.


That is what I always tell myself when looking at the prices for a UTV. Especially these work related Utvs. I can sometimes see how the off road, trail riding UTVs might be advantageous over a pickup when going on smaller offroad trails. But for the farm or ranch. One can find a nice 4 door (if you need seating for four) Toyota Tacoma with about 100k miles for a lower price then these high priced work UTVs. And they will still last longer then a brand new Gator or any other brand UTV. And cost less to work on if there are problems. Also those fancy tires you mention will last longer and cost less then a UTV tire.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I recently bought a Polaris ranger with a full cab and it has plenty of room for 3 adults across the front. Not sure about other brands as this is the first I've owned, Definitely a handy machine.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Northeast PA hay and beef said:


> Yeah might as well buy used small pickup and put awesome tires and suspension on it. You'd have less money into it and get a/c.


The R series and M series Cab has Heat and Air....and superior woodland navigation ability vs. a small truck.

Regards, Mike


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Teslan said:


> $26k list for the top of the line one. Wow.


Yep, 8 grand more than I paid for my PICKUP... LOL

Ya know, my brother's got a lifted, slightly souped up golf cart that we use a lot around the farm. I had an old Workmaster that I need to get going again, the things were/are handy. It'd be nice to have a "Mule" (or equivalent) with a little more power and capacity than a golf cart... We've done a LOT of fencing out of that old Workmaster...

BUT, I have to scratch my head at some of these new rigs... "4-door" (forward and back seats), power everything, cloth seats, diesel engines, 60 mph road speeds, etc. etc. etc... and the price tag to go with it!! Geez it boggles the mind...

I could buy a 4WD jeep that would outwork, outpull, outhaul, and outrun ANY of these "XUV's" or whatever they call them, for a FRACTION of what they cost... heck even a small pickup, or even a "not so small" one...

I guess I just don't get it... It seems to me like driving nails with a screwdriver... sure, you CAN do it-- but WHY would you WANT TO?? You need a hammer, just get a friggin' hammer and get it over with!

Later! OL J R


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Sure why not? Already have 100K pickups.

I swear manufacturers are in a race to see who can make something the most expensive.

Course&#8230;if people weren't buying them or their research said people wouldn't buy em, they wouldn't be building them.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Sure why not? Already have 100K pickups.
> 
> I swear manufacturers are in a race to see who can make something the most expensive.
> 
> Course&#8230;if people weren't buying them or their research said people wouldn't buy em, they wouldn't be building them.


I was browsing the Can-am website last night and they have UTVs listed for close to $30k. With no HVAC. So Deere isn't doing anything out of the ordinary. But the ones that Can Am are selling for that price are purely for sport. So like boats, RVs if you are wanting one. Just buy a couple year old one with very few hours for thousands off.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I sometimes think these manufacturers are going to price themselves out of existence. Then I realize they are not after the agriculture market. They are geared towards the weekend warrior, strictly for pleasure market. We have a large well known off road ranch where I farm. I always tell those guys if they would feed cattle and livestock all winter, they would get all the *"Mudding"* and* "Oh-Shit"* moments they can handle.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Teslan said:


> I was browsing the Can-am website last night and they have UTVs listed for close to $30k. With no HVAC. So Deere isn't doing anything out of the ordinary. But the ones that Can Am are selling for that price are purely for sport. So like boats, RVs if you are wanting one. Just buy a couple year old one with very few hours for thousands off.


Can Am Defender 800 base model can be had for $10k. Stripped down no power steering but nice 3 seater. And a few more bells and whistles for a few more thousand. Sky is the limit on price though. They make an accessory for everything.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Can Am Defender 800 base model can be had for $10k. Stripped down no power steering but nice 3 seater. And a few more bells and whistles for a few more thousand. Sky is the limit on price though. They make an accessory for everything.


Yeah I like the Maverick trail or the Commander. The Defender is a little too much geared to work for me. They are significantly less then the Maverick X3, which way to sporty for me. Of course if Can Am would like me to try a Maverick X3 out for a summer on the farm I would be sure willing too. It looks pretty awesome.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Defender is perfect for my needs. But, if we were all the same choices would be slim.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

mlappin said:


> Sure why not? Already have 100K pickups.
> 
> I swear manufacturers are in a race to see who can make something the most expensive.
> 
> Course&#8230;if people weren't buying them or their research said people wouldn't buy em, they wouldn't be building them.


The problem is that there seem to plenty of dummies that will buy them at that cost, otherwise they would not make them.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Defender is perfect for my needs. But, if we were all the same choices would be slim.


Do you have one? If so how has it been with regard to reliability and such? Kinda sorta thinking of trading or selling my RZR and getting either a newer RZR or something else. I like the Yamaha Wolverine also. Mostly because I'm a Yamaha fan. But I would hate to buy a new RZR. Plenty of two year old RZRs around here that have very little use.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Teslan said:


> Do you have one? If so how has it been with regard to reliability and such? Kinda sorta thinking of trading or selling my RZR and getting either a newer RZR or something else. I like the Yamaha Wolverine also. Mostly because I'm a Yamaha fan. But I would hate to buy a new RZR. Plenty of two year old RZRs around here that have very little use.


Yes. 17 HD8XT. just got it in August so too early to tell. I have about 1300 miles on it. Way more than i thought i would as of now. It is just so handy. Zero issues for me as of yet.

I know 2 guys with 2016 HD8XT AND 2016 HD10XT. One no issues. The other minor but I believe a warranty/recall issue on shifter. Again, way too early to tell, but so far so good. I think one has 6-700 miles on it (new this spring) and other maybe 1500? Got it last summer.

Neighbor has a sporty Can Am he bought used. His also low mileage, bit no issues.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Yes. 17 HD8XT. just got it in August so too early to tell. I have about 1300 miles on it. Way more than i thought i would as of now. It is just so handy. Zero issues for me as of yet.
> 
> I know 2 guys with 2016 HD8XT AND 2016 HD10XT. One no issues. The other minor but I believe a warranty/recall issue on shifter. Again, way too early to tell, but so far so good. I think one has 6-700 miles on it (new this spring) and other maybe 1500? Got it last summer.
> 
> Neighbor has a sporty Can Am he bought used. His also low mileage, bit no issues.


That's a lot of miles in 2 or so months. When I bought my used RZR in 2014 it was a 2009 with 700 miles. Loaded up with options pretty good. Here people buy the sporty or half way sporty ones and they spend but maybe 2 weeks a year in garages for the most part. My cousin bought a 2 year old Gator RSX with about 350 miles on it for $9500. Has lots of options also. So it's somewhat good to live near a higher populated area full of people willing to spend thousands on things they rarely will use.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Thats what I thought too on miles. In the case of a defender, IF you coupd find a used one, you would pay as much for it as I did for a carryocver model. Right place, right time?

Mine hasn't been more than 10 miles from home.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Thats what I thought too on miles. In the case of a defender, IF you coupd find a used one, you would pay as much for it as I did for a carryocver model. Right place, right time?
> 
> Mine hasn't been more than 10 miles from home.


Yeah I have about 6000 miles on my RZR now and it hasn't been more then 2 miles from home. Not to many used Can Ams around here as the dealer hasn't been here that long. So if I was to go that direction it most likely would be new. I'm getting to be more of a wuss though. In the summer when it is really hot I like the AC of my truck


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

You nay Sayers on buying a side x side vs small truck / jeep ain't never owned one!! They are handier than a pocket on a shirt. Although I agree 26,000 is a way to high for something like that. Since we got our mule (used) I don't know how we ever done without. The next one will be a Honda pioneer. They are virtually indestructible I have a neighbor that proves that!!!


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

mlappin said:


> Sure why not? Already have 100K pickups.
> 
> I swear manufacturers are in a race to see who can make something the most expensive.
> 
> Course&#8230;if people weren't buying them or their research said people wouldn't buy em, they wouldn't be building them.


This is true...

That's the problem with LOTS of things in this country-- too many idiots with too much money willing to blow it on anything... all the companies have to do is figure out how to separate them from that money...

Later! OL J R


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

ozarkian said:


> I sometimes think these manufacturers are going to price themselves out of existence. Then I realize they are not after the agriculture market. They are geared towards the weekend warrior, strictly for pleasure market. We have a large well known off road ranch where I farm. I always tell those guys if they would feed cattle and livestock all winter, they would get all the *"Mudding"* and* "Oh-Shit"* moments they can handle.


Years and years ago, more like decades actually when dad was still an apprentice in the sheet metal program he'd attend union meetings like a good boy and they were talking about striking, dad was against it as he thought if they weren't careful they'd price em selves right out of jobs. Course he was told to shut up.

Sheet Metal union is still around, but just a shell of what it used to be.

I have a buddy who is an operating engineer, runs a paver, makes an obscene amount of money, which basically means it comes out of my pocket as tax dollars pay for most paving projects. They went on strike a few years ago over something I thought was just stupid, childish and petty. A few years back I thought they'd just be happy to have jobs with great pay, great health insurance and a pension. But what do I know. Basically came down to I think the union wanted them to either pay a little more for their health insurance or more for a co-pay. Buddies response was "why should I have to pay more" and mine was "exactly, why should I have to pay more so you don't".

Don't care for unions, my buddy thinks they are fantastic and everybody should be in one. But I'm also waiting for him to goto prison someday for tax evasion and fraud. That can happen when you collect un employment all winter, then work for cash for a NON-union shop plowing snow.

Anyways, said buddy would be the type to spend 26K on a toy then bitch that he should get a raise because he's broke, again.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

bluefarmer said:


> You nay Sayers on buying a side x side vs small truck / jeep ain't never owned one!! They are handier than a pocket on a shirt. Although I agree 26,000 is a way to high for something like that. Since we got our mule (used) I don't know how we ever done without. The next one will be a Honda pioneer. They are virtually indestructible I have a neighbor that proves that!!!


I guess it depends on how you use the side by side. I basically use mine to get from point a to point b. And carry a shovel and maybe a few pieces of irrigation equipment. A regular ATV can do the same job. I like speed getting from place to place. So I like the RZRs and more trail orientated side by sides. I went from an ATV to a Side by Side as I got tired of sitting in the soon and sitting up. Thinking of finding a used dirt bike also. So if I was thinking of buying new one of the more work related ones with a cab and HVAC a used small pickup like a regular cab Ford Ranger or even a Jeep would work as well or better. For example a brand new Toyota Tacoma with 4x4 lists for $28k. Though I suspect they are kinda hard to find as dealers keep the more expensive ones in stock. I don't think anyone is saying anything bad about a side by side. Just the price of a thing that isn't road legal is quite astounding. But then so is a $100k pickup, $300k tractors, $500k combines, $800k harvesters.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

https://www.agweb.com/article/utility-vehicles-win-ae50-award-for-2018-naa-farm-journal-editors/

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> https://www.agweb.com/article/utility-vehicles-win-ae50-award-for-2018-naa-farm-journal-editors/
> 
> Regards, Mike


Congrats to them. What did they do that was different to win the "award"?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Probably the cab....but I don't know for sure. May have just been a assortment of little things. Or maybe it was for having the most expensive one on the market. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Vol said:


> (snip)
> 
> . Or maybe it was for having the most expensive one on the market.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yeah, that's probably the one... 

Later! OL J R


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

luke strawwalker said:


> Yeah, that's probably the one...
> 
> Later! OL J R


Or the winner helped influence the selection($$$).....which is usually the case when "______ of the year" winner is selected in anything.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Or the winner helped influence the selection($$$).....which is usually the case when "______ of the year" winner is selected in anything.
> 
> Regards, Mike





> The AE50 award highlights the year's most innovative designs in product engineering in the food and agriculture industry, as chosen by a panel of international engineering experts.


in·no·va·tive

ˈinəˌvādiv/

_adjective_




(of a product, idea, etc.) featuring new methods; advanced and original.
"innovative designs"

Don't see anything other companies had not already done a few yrs ago. Definitely not new or original.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have not layed hands on this xuv, but the JD people tell me the cab is solidly made instead of being just pieced together. Dealers are supposed to start getting them in here sometime this month. I will check them out and see for myself. Other extras like tilt steering wheel, accelerator protector from passenger feet(middle occupant).

Regards, Mike


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Vol said:


> I have not layed hands on this xuv, but the JD people tell me the cab is solidly made instead of being just pieced together. Dealers are supposed to start getting them in here sometime this month. I will check them out and see for myself. Other extras like tilt steering wheel, accelerator protector from passenger feet(middle occupant).
> 
> Regards, Mike


Mike i own a 825i gator and this is how i would read it.

Solidly made cab......... read..... last one rattled like hell

tilt steering wheel.......... read.....never put it in the right place the 1st time...

accelerator protector.....read... shit...liability issues we need that.

next it will be..... strong front end....yeah the 3/8's tie rod ends don't cut it.

..... revolutionary rear hitch..... yup last one was uselessly located and too weak.

........silent transmission........ no more "clunk" when putting it in gear.

That being said we like ours, just don't treat it like a John Deere tractor. Great for moving cattle, going to the field picking rocks, hauling feed. Just don't put a trailer on it or take it offroading.

Innovative to me would be a PTO to run an auger, or hyds to run a wire roller.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> I have not layed hands on this xuv, but the JD people tell me the cab is solidly made instead of being just pieced together. Dealers are supposed to start getting them in here sometime this month. I will check them out and see for myself. Other extras like tilt steering wheel, accelerator protector from passenger feet(middle occupant).
> 
> Regards, Mike


Unsure how innovative the cab is, but I thought I read about other brands with accelerator protection. Maybe not. Either way, I know I already have that. Same with tilt wheel.

Let us know your findings.

For ME, I like the idea of a non solid cab. Can take it or parts off in summer and put back on in winter. I am not sure though how the IDEA translates in reality. I can see where others may want to be enclosed all year round. This cab could possibly be quite innovative for them.

Although as I look outside and see blowing snow, that cab sounds mighty appealing.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Unsure how innovative the cab is, but I thought I read about other brands with accelerator protection. Maybe not. Either way, I know I already have that. Same with tilt wheel.
> 
> Let us know your findings.
> 
> ...


Well Moose, in this little part of heaven, the cab comes into play mostly in the summer time....to hold the cool AC air inside....and to keep the dang nats out of your face.....yep, a AC to us is as important as a heater is to you. You can take the doors off for fall, early winter, and spring. This is about the time of the year that you would put the doors back on for the next 60 days and then take them off again until about the middle of May...and put them back on again for the next 5 months.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Vol said:


> Well Moose, in this little part of heaven, the cab comes into play mostly in the summer time....to hold the cool AC air inside....and to keep the dang nats out of your face.....yep, a AC to us is as important as a heater is to you. You can take the doors off for fall, early winter, and spring. This is about the time of the year that you would put the doors back on for the next 60 days and then take them off again until about the middle of May...and put them back on again for the next 5 months.
> 
> Regards, Mike


We never take the doors off of our ranger. When its hot out, just roll the side windows down, front windshield flips up and open to get good air flow. I always thought I'd take the doors off in the summer but never have. fixing fence might be the only time I wouldn't want them on.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Vol said:


> I know......that is unbelievable. Talked with my JD salesman and he said about $23+ thereabouts.
> 
> Regards, Mike


It seems that my salesman knew exactly what he was talking about. The new X835R is listed on JD's website at $23,499.....or you can get the X835M for $21,499. So with discount the R would be a tick over $21K and the M would be around $19K.

Regards, Mike

https://www.deere.com/en/gator-utility-vehicles/crossover-gators/xuv835r-utility-vehicle/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> It seems that my salesman knew exactly what he was talking about. The new X835R is listed on JD's website at $23,499.....or you can get the X835M for $21,499. So with discount the R would be a tick over $21K and the M would be around $19K.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> https://www.deere.com/en/gator-utility-vehicles/crossover-gators/xuv835r-utility-vehicle/


I didnt spend too much time looking, but xuv 835m starts at 14.6k. Without all the bells and whistles. While they are definitely not cheap, I would bet those prices are pretty comparable to ones that do not have that particular shade of green witha yellow emblem as an option.None of them are cheap when you go up from the base models. Especially adding hvac and cab.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

deadmoose said:


> I didnt spend too much time looking, but xuv 835m starts at 14.6k. Without all the bells and whistles. While they are definitely not cheap, I would bet those prices are pretty comparable to ones that do not have that particular shade of green witha yellow emblem as an option.None of them are cheap when you go up from the base models. Especially adding hvac and cab.


Polaris just sent me Email and a 900 Ranger XP suggested price is $12,299 for the base model.

$500 rebate also

Plus however much you can dicker the dealer.


----------

